# food slut



## Loupsy

Il y a beaucoup d'expressions comme ça avec "slut", qu'au QUébec, on traduit normalement par "plotte" comme dans "plotte à chars, plotte à hockey"...

C'est une fille qui est prête à tout pour être dans une belle bagnole, ou avec un joueur de hockey.

Bon dans mon cas, il s'agit d'une femme qui travaille dans le domaine de la cuisine et qui se qualifie elle-même de "food slut". La phrase complète est "I’m a food slut, or in simpler terms, a woman who eats."

J'ai aucune idée comment rendre ça.


----------



## OLN

Je suis prête à tout pour manger. (?) 
Je n'ai fait qu'adapter ce que tu as écrit. D'autres membres seront plus inspirés.


----------



## Micia93

"je suis un estomac à pattes" ?


----------



## Quaeitur

Quand il est question de bouffe, je suis prête à tout!


----------



## doinel

J'aime bien la proposition de Micia, je l'utilise un peu différemment en disant un estomac sur pattes!


----------



## Quaeitur

For me, _un estomac sur pattes_ mean someone who eats large quantities of food. It doesn't translate the idea of slut like in car slut... I think we need a bit more of an explanation of what's meant by food slut from Loupsy 

How about: *Je suis prête à me damner pour un (bon) repas* ?


----------



## OLN

"estomac sur pattes" est plus mignon que prête à tout /à me damner (elle n'hésite pas à s'avilir).

Qu'en est-il du registre de _slut_, que je n'oserais pas prononcer devant n'importe quel public ?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

The previous posters all make perfectly good points, and I'm at a loss to understand what the woman means - maybe she herself is the only one who knows!
But since it's "une femme qui travaille dans le domaine de la cuisine et qui se qualifie elle-même de "food slut"", it's highly unlikely that she needs to sleep with anyone else to get food.

I think that here, she might mean she gets some sort sensual pleasure out of eating, in a way that she herself deems to be slightly perverse/obsessive - she can't get enough of it, she's insatiable.

Note also that there is a tendency these days to protest against the use of the word "slut" (traditionally "a highly disrespectable woman") and maybe rehabilitate or reclaim it in such a way as to make it lose its pejorative sense.  Recently many thousands of women who wouldn't consider themselves "sluts" took part in various "slutwalks" in the US and Britain. 

As for a French equivalent - bof! (accompanied by Gallic shrug of the shoulders ).


----------



## Micia93

doinel said:


> J'aime bien la proposition de Micia, je l'utilise un peu différemment en disant un estomac sur pattes!



oui, tu as raison Doinel, c'est bien *sur *pattes !


----------



## jetset

"_une femme qui aime la bonne chair_"  avec le double sens de sensualité...


----------



## Quaeitur

OLN said:


> "estomac sur pattes" est plus mignon que prête à tout /à me damner (elle n'hésite pas à s'avilir).


Mais pour  moi le sens des deux expressions est complètemet différent 



> Qu'en est-il du registre de _slut_, que je n'oserais pas prononcer devant n'importe quel public ?


Slut est vulgaire. C'est l'équivalent de pute ou putain. 

Et, au risque de sonner comme un disque rayé, les expressions du type _nom+slut _sont assez courantes et veulent dire, de façon figurée: je suis prête à me prostituer pour.


----------



## Loupsy

En fait, elle fait un lien avec l'idée de slut "prête à coucher pour...", en parlant de femmes qui aiment se faire offrir un bon repas au resto et récompensent ensuite l'homme qui le lui a offert. Mais elle précise que dans son cas, elle est capable de se payer elle-même ce bon repas. Je ne peux pas vous en dire plus, c'est un paragraphe où je n'arrive pas à suivre sa pensée. Si vous voulez, je vous en donne plus, au cas où quelqu'un serait davantage en communion avec elle:

"I'm a food slut, or in simpler terms, a woman who eats. For me, sexy is ravishing. It is confidence and beauty with an honest appetite and a healthy mind-set. Not someone who dates just to eat good meals and after getting wined and dined gives the pruchaser of their expensive dinners a little nooky. (...) Instead, I'm a new breed of food slut; someone with a disgusting unnatural appetite; someone who scarfs down food quicker than anyone else at the table."

Je l'écris ici et je comprends encore moins qu'hier. N'hésitez pas à m'éclairer si vous comprenez son idée de base.

Merci


----------



## LART01

Hello
J'imagine que si c'est pas sorti, c'est que c'est pas bon mais je tente quand même=

Je suis une_ obsédée _de la bouffe/de la bonne chair

ça joue sur le registre de slut, non?


----------



## jetset

heu... une engloutisseuse ?


----------



## blond2comet

LART01 said:


> Hello
> J'imagine que si c'est pas sorti, c'est que c'est pas bon mais je tente quand même=
> 
> Je suis une_ obsédée _de la bouffe/de la bonne chair
> 
> ça joue sur le registre de slut, non?



moi j'aime bien, je trouve que ca retranscrit bien l'idée (bien tordue tout de meme) des 2 registres


----------



## Callmejoshua

Loupsy, d'un québécois à un autre, à voir comment le texte insiste sur la vulgarité de la chose, j'irais tout simplement avec "plotte à bouffe" , mais c'est très gras comme expression.


----------



## Loupsy

Si c'était juste pour le Québec, je veux bien, mais c'est aussi pour la France que je traduis...


----------



## philosophia

Loupsy said:


> "I'm a food slut, or in simpler terms, a woman who eats. For me, sexy is ravishing. It is confidence and beauty with an honest appetite and a healthy mind-set. Not someone who dates just to eat good meals and after getting wined and dined gives the pruchaser of their expensive dinners a little nooky. (...) Instead, I'm a new breed of food slut; someone with a disgusting unnatural appetite; someone who scarfs down food quicker than anyone else at the table."
> Je l'écris ici et je comprends encore moins qu'hier. N'hésitez pas à m'éclairer si vous comprenez son idée de base.
> Merci


Bon, je tente mon interprétation : elle considère qu'être sexy/séduisante c'est aimer vraiment la bonne chère et non pas chichiter sur les 3 grains de caviar que l'on s'est fait offrir dans un resto de luxe. Il me semble qu'elle veut dire que l'appétit (pour la nourriture) traduit un appétit général pour la vie et ses plaisirs. Du coup, je ne comprends pas pourquoi elle parle de "_disgusting unnatural appetite_", sauf si elle fait semblant, de manière volontairement provocatrice, d'adopter le point de vue de ceux et celle qui considèrent qu'être sexy implique n'avoir guère plus que la peau sur les os.

Ma proposition à moi : je me vendrais pour de la bouffe. (par opposition aux _food sluts_ qui se vendent _contre _de la bouffe).

Je confirme que "plotte à bouffe" devrait laisser les lecteurs perplexes de notre côté de l'Atlantique.


----------



## Micia93

philosophia said:


> Je confirme que "plotte à bouffe" devrait laisser les lecteurs perplexes de notre côté de l'Atlantique.



effectivement! ça correspond à "une outre" en français ?


----------



## Quaeitur

Loupsy said:


> En fait, elle fait un lien avec l'idée de slut "prête à coucher pour...", en parlant de femmes qui aiment se faire offrir un bon repas au resto et récompensent ensuite l'homme qui le lui a offert. Mais elle précise que dans son cas, elle est capable de se payer elle-même ce bon repas. Je ne peux pas vous en dire plus, c'est un paragraphe où je n'arrive pas à suivre sa pensée. Si vous voulez, je vous en donne plus, au cas où quelqu'un serait davantage en communion avec elle:
> 
> "I'm a food slut, or in simpler terms, a woman who eats. For me, sexy is ravishing. It is confidence and beauty with an honest appetite and a healthy mind-set. Not someone who dates just to eat good meals and after getting wined and dined gives the pruchaser of their expensive dinners a little nooky. (...) Instead, I'm a new breed of food slut; someone with a disgusting unnatural appetite; someone who scarfs down food quicker than anyone else at the table."
> 
> Je l'écris ici et je comprends encore moins qu'hier. N'hésitez pas à m'éclairer si vous comprenez son idée de base.
> 
> Merci



Il y a un double challenge ici: il faut traduire food slut dans son sens "normal" (celui similaire à car slut, ou shoe slut), mais il faut aussi que l'expression fonctionne avec la seconde partie de la phrase, dans laquelle une nouvelle définition (personnelle celle là) du terme est donnée... Comme quoi il est utile d'avoir la phrase complète et tout le contexte!

La proposition de LART01 marche toujours: _*je suis obsédée de la chair*_
Sinon: *Je suis accro à la chair
*


----------



## blond2comet

@ Quaeitur 'chair' et non pas 'chaire'


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Je suis un estomac sur pattes ...

Pas très ragoûtant, mais après tout, neither is "food slut", is it ?


----------



## Micia93

Jean-Michel Carrère said:


> Je suis un estomac sur pattes ...



oui, déjà suggéré par Doinel et moi, mais apparement, ça ne plairait pas ....


----------



## philosophia

On dit aussi aussi "un ventre à pattes", mais c'est pour quelqu'un qui a faim tout le temps, pas précisément pour quelqu'un qui aime la bonne chère. Par exemple, on peut dire que la plupart des adolescents en pleine croissance sont des ventres à pattes ou des estomacs sur patte. Je ne trouve pas non plus que ça convienne vraiment au contexte.
N.B.: je trouve que le jeu de mot bonne chair/chère marche bien à l'oral, mais à l'écrit, bof.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

To Micia93 : Oops ... All credit to Doinel and you, with apologies !


----------



## Micia93

no problem Jean-Michel!


----------



## Seeda

_Une grosse crevarde ?_ Le wiktionnaire dit que c'est de l'argot régional, je ne sais pas si tout le monde comprend :/


----------



## Loupsy

Crevarde? non, je ne connais pas.

J'aurais voulu faire quelque chose avec croqueuse, mais on utilise seulement "croqueuse d'hommes" on ne dirait pas "croqueuse de voiture"... Je soupçonne que peu importe mon choix, je devrai ajouter une note...


----------



## jetset

Une fieffée gloutonne ?


----------



## Mtrain17

Je pense que ça veut dire <<_une femme qui est très passionnée de nourriture>>._


----------



## wildan1

How about _Quand il est question de bien bouffer je ne me retiens jamais_ ? Car dans _I'm a ___-slut_ il y a l'idée d'être prêt* à faire n'importe quoi pour la bouffe (_food slut_), les godasses (_shoe slut_), les belles bagnoles (car slut), etc.

_* ___-slut_ dans ce cas précis peut s'appliquer aux hommes comme aux femmes alors qu'au premier degré c'est en général une femme.


----------



## Loupsy

Juste préciser qu'il faut vraiment un terme et non un phrase, car plus tard, elle dit "I'm a new breed of food slut" et on ne peut sans être trop lourd écrire quelque chose comme "je suis un nouveau genre de personne qui ne se retient jamais quand il est question de bouffer".
Pour l'instant, j'ai mis "maniaque de bouffe" avec une explication du terme "food slut" en note de traduction.

Mais je suis encore ouverte à de meilleures suggestions.


----------



## wildan1

Loupsy said:


> Juste préciser qu'il faut vraiment un terme et non un phrase, car plus tard, elle dit "I'm a new breed of food slut" et on ne peut sans être trop lourd écrire quelque chose comme "je suis un nouveau genre de personne qui ne se retient jamais quand il est question de bouffer".
> Pour l'instant, j'ai mis "maniaque de bouffe" avec une explication du terme "food slut" en note de traduction.


Tout à fait d'accord, Loupsy, mais au départ le_ " new breed of "_ n'était pas précisé...

_manique de bouffe, nouveau style _?
_maniaque de bouffe, version 2.0_ ?


----------



## Topsie

Je suis une débauchée de la bouffe - une nouvelle espèce de libertine quant il s'agit de se goinfrer...


----------



## Annalees

Que pensez-vous de: Je suis une nympho de la bouffe (?) 
Ça reprend l'idée de "slut", mais je pense qu'il est clair qu'il n'est pas ici question de coucher - mais de n'être jamais rassasiée


----------



## Loupsy

ah nympho... pas bête du tout. Quand je vais revoir ce bout, je vais tenter de voir si ça tient la route pour tout le paragraphe.


----------



## Annalees

Que pensez-vous de "je suis une nympho" de la bouffe ?
Ça reprend l'idee de "slut", mais je pense qu'il est clair qu'il ne s'agit pas de coucher, mais de n'être jamais rassasiée


----------



## Annalees

oops - je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé... mon intention n'était pas d'insister autant!


----------



## Micia93

Loupsy said:


> Pour l'instant, j'ai mis "maniaque de bouffe" avec une explication du terme "food slut" en note de traduction.



Pour moi, "maniaque de bouffe" est l'inverse, à savoir une personne qui est très difficile sur la nourriture et qui ne mange pas n'importe quoi


----------



## MGFrib

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi il faudrait à tout prix restiuer la connotation qu'il y a derrière "slut" dans cette expression pour la traduire en français. Je pense qu'il faut plutôt se focaliser sur l'aspect disons oral et assez familier de l'expression. Je pense qu'en français on dira sans doute plus naturellement "*Je suis (une) dingue de nourriture*/de bouffe" par exemple. Parce que justement elle revendique son goût pour la gastronomie (comme on dirait "c'est un dingue de voiture/de foot") mais n'a rien d'une femme qui a un manque à combler avec la nourriture (comme peut le suggérer, selon le contexte, "foot/car/whatever slut") pour moi c'est limite maladif dans ce cas là. 
Elle semble utiliser cette expression, qui est parfois limite insultante, sans méchanceté. 

Peut-être qu'on pourrait aller plus loin avec quelque chose comme "je vendrais père et mère pour..." et encore, je trouve ça limite.


----------



## Itisi

La proposition de LART01 marche toujours: _*je suis obsédée de la chair*_
Sinon: *Je suis accro à la chair
*[/QUOTE]

Il s'agit de la* chère*, s'il s'agit de nourriture 

Peut-être 'j'aime bouffer' ?


----------

